# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار >  سوال در مورد کنکور کامپیوتر

## Felony

:لبخند: سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز

 :قهقهه: بلاخره به ما هم رسید و من هم امسال باید کنکور بدم ، من امسال سال سوم هنرستان کامپیوتر رو تموم میکنم و باید پس فردا دفترچه ی کنکور رو بگیرم و پر کنم .

 :چشمک: حالا یه سوال از شما دوستان دارم »
دوستانی که دانشگاه تهران چه آزاد و چه سراسری ( از قبیل شمسی پور و ... ) قبول شدن چقدر اطلاع از دروس داشتن ؟ مخصوصا دروس تخصصی ...

دروس عمومی چقدر میتونه تاثیر گزار باشه ؟

من دروس تخصصی رو خیلی خوب بلدم و %70 ، %80  به بالا میزنم ولی دروس عمومی که تو کنکور میاد رو زیاد بلد نیستم و فقط میتونم زبان انگلیسی و ادبیات و تاریخ و این جور درس ها رو تو عمومی خوب بزنم و ریاضی و عربی و فیزیک رو راست بگم در حد خیلی خیلی ضعیف .

 :متفکر: حالا با این شرایط به نظرتون تهران قبول میشم ؟ 

اگر آره آزاد یا سراسری؟
لطفا نام دانشگاههای سراسری که تو تهران در زمینه ی کامپیوتر خوب هستند رو هم بگید ؟

راستی شنیدیم دانشگاه آزاد قزوین هم بسیار عالی هست و رتبش رو با شریف مقایسه میکنن ، در باره ی این هم توصیح بدید .

 :خجالت:  :لبخند گشاده!: ممنون ار همه ی دوستان ...

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

اينجا رو ديديد:
http://forum.karshenasi.com/

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

> من دروس تخصصی رو خیلی خوب بلدم و %70 ، %80 به بالا میزنم ولی دروس عمومی که تو کنکور میاد رو زیاد بلد نیستم و فقط میتونم زبان انگلیسی و ادبیات و تاریخ و این جور درس ها رو تو عمومی خوب بزنم و ریاضی و عربی و فیزیک رو راست بگم در حد خیلی خیلی ضعیف .
> 
> حالا با این شرایط به نظرتون تهران قبول میشم ؟


تاريخ كه نداريم!
رياضي، فيزيك و شيمي تو عمومي ها.



> اگر آره آزاد یا سراسری؟


سراسري مي تونيد. بهترين آموزشكده ها رو هم مي تونيد قبول بشيد. قزوين، كرمان، اروميه، تبريز، همدان، شيراز1، شيراز 2، مشهد، كرج و ...



> راستی شنیدیم دانشگاه آزاد قزوین هم بسیار عالی هست و رتبش رو با شریف مقایسه میکنن ، در باره ی این هم توصیح بدید .


قزوين خودش بالاي 20 تا دانشگاه داره كه 3 يا 4 تاش آزاد هستن. باراجين و نواب بهترين هاي آزاد ايران هستن.

اگه تهران هستي اولين اميد شهرستانت آموزشكده فني قزوين باشه و بعد اون چند تا آموزشكده اي رو كه گفتم. اگه مي خواي جاهاي خوب درس بخوني بايد يكم رو عمومي هات كار كني(تخصصي فكر مي كني 70%، 80% مي زني).

----------


## Felony

> تاريخ كه نداريم!


 :قهقهه: داشتم تند مینوشتم فکر این نبودم چی داریم چی نداریم ...

میشه دوستان منو راهنمایی کنن که تو تهران " انقلاب اسلامی بهتره یا شمسی پور " ؟ در مورد دانشگاه شهید بهشتی کرج هم بگید خوب هست یا نه ؟

در مورد انتخاب های شهرستان میشه بگید کدوم شهرستان ها بهتره ؟ همین ترتیب ی که جناب obalitjoOon گفتن خوبه یا بهتر از این هم میشه طبقه بندی کرد ؟

فقط لطف کنید به ترتیب بهترین دانشگاه ها بگید ، فرقی نمیکنه هر چی استاداش سخت گیر تر و سطح علمی و ... دانشگاه بیشتر بهتر چون من واقعا به نرم افزار علاقه دارم ...

 :لبخند: فقط لطفا زودتر راهنماییم کنید چون باید تا " چهاردهم " ثبت نامم رو کامل کنم .

 :چشمک: ممنون ...


 :بوس:  :قلب: راستی از تمام مدیران برنامه نویس هم همین جا بابت راه اندازی این انجمن تشکر میکنم که با این کار مشکلات افرادی مثل من هم از این لحاظ در نظر گرفتن .

----------


## masoud.t123

> داشتم تند مینوشتم فکر این نبودم چی داریم چی نداریم ...
> 
> میشه دوستان منو راهنمایی کنن که تو تهران " انقلاب اسلامی بهتره یا شمسی پور " ؟ در مورد دانشگاه شهید بهشتی کرج هم بگید خوب هست یا نه ؟
> 
> در مورد انتخاب های شهرستان میشه بگید کدوم شهرستان ها بهتره ؟ همین ترتیب ی که جناب obalitjoOon گفتن خوبه یا بهتر از این هم میشه طبقه بندی کرد ؟
> 
> فقط لطف کنید به ترتیب بهترین دانشگاه ها بگید ، فرقی نمیکنه هر چی استاداش سخت گیر تر و سطح علمی و ... دانشگاه بیشتر بهتر چون من واقعا به نرم افزار علاقه دارم ...
> 
> فقط لطفا زودتر راهنماییم کنید چون باید تا " چهاردهم " ثبت نامم رو کامل کنم .
> ...


راستش به نظر بنده همه دانشکده ها تو یه سطح هستند ولی شمسی پور به دلیل این که دارای 3 رشته کامپیوتر-حسابداری و الکترونیک هست به نظر بنده از انقلاب برای رشته کامپیوتر بهتر است.البته زیاد هم تعریفی نیست و شما آن را با دانشگاه های نظری اصلا مقایسه نکن!

راستش انتخاب باید با توجه به توانایی خود شخص صورت گیرد. ولی بنده چون سال پیش مانند شما بودم درکتان می کنم.
انتخاب های بنده:
شمسی پور-انقلاب-بهشتی-بعدش شبانه هایش-بعد قزوین- ساوه-سمنان-اراک-محمود آباد-آستانه اشرفیه و شبانه هایش.

این هم یک تجربه شخصی:
دروس تخصصی از قبیل بانک اطلاعاتی-شبکه-برنامه سازی و مخصوصا سخت افزار تاثیر زیادی دارند.در عمومی ها هم ریاضی-فیزیک-شیمی-زبان و خصوصا عربی که بنده عربی را بالای 50 زدم و فکر می کنم تاثیر زیادی در موفقیتم داشت.

----------


## fire_off

سلام
من خودم دانشجوی دانشکده انقلاب اسلامی تهران هستم

در واقع حقیقت موضوع این است که دانشکده شمسی پور تمام تمرکز دانشگاه و خود اساتیدش روی کنکور کارشناسی است ولی دانشکده انقلاب اسلامی هدفش روی پروزش دانشجو برای ورودش به بازار کار است و با سخت گیری هایی که تو این دانشگاه انجام میشه خیلی خوب این موضوع پیاده سازی میشه و اگه کسی بتونه از اونجا فارق التحصیل بشه حقیقتاً میتونه وارد بازار کار بشه

ولی از اونجایی که من شنیدم شمسی پور هم بد نیست


(*خیلی از اساتید تو هر دو دانشگاه درس میدن*)



در مورد کنکور کاردانی تاثیری که ریاضی داره در حد تخصصی ها و شاید هم بیشتر است.

----------


## Sundown

سلام
به نظر من فقط دروس تخصصی هست که مهمه. ریاضی هم خیلی نزن که نمره منفی دامنت رو میگیره. ( ریاضی رو همه مشکل دارن و خیلی کم میزنن )
موفق باشی

----------


## arta.nasiri

سلام دوست عزیز 

من هم مثل تو بودم تو انتخاب دانشگاه مشکل داشتم ولی باید تحقیق کنی

در مورد دروس هم فکر میکنم تخصصی ها بیشتر از عمومی ها اهمیت داره چون تو کنکور 40% تخصصی زدم و عمومی ها رو که بلد نبودم از خودم زدم که نتیجه اش نمرات منفی بود و در آخر از کنکور قبول نشدم ولی توی همون سال به تکمیل ظرفیت شرکت کردم و قبول شدم الانم ترم اول هستم. وقتی قبول شدم با خودم گفتم اگه عمومی ها رو نزده بود الان ترم دو بودم.

در مورد دانشگاه هم من الان دانشگاه تبریز درس میخونم که سطح سواد استادها عالی هست و به خصوص استادهای دروس تخصصی که همه یا از شریف اومدن یا از خارج . البته دو آموزشکده موجود در تبریز استادهاش یکی هستن ولی آموزشکده 2 از نظر امکانات از آموزشکده 1 عقبه

----------


## aysan_gh

سلام 
من تازه واردم
می خواستم در مورد کنکور کارشناسی کامپیوتر بدونم  
لطفا راهنماییم کنید

----------


## Felony

> سلام 
> من تازه واردم
> می خواستم در مورد کنکور کارشناسی کامپیوتر بدونم 
> لطفا راهنماییم کنید


شما قوانین رو موقع ثبت نام مطالعه کردین ؟ هر سوال در تاپیکی مجزا باید پرسیده شه ...

----------

